# A new addition to the MLS family.



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I received a call from Steve Borges today. He informed me that Yolanda had her baby yesterday. Please welcome Isabella Rose Borges to the world.











She weighed in at 7 lbs 10 oz and was 20.5 inches long. Steve tells me that both Mom and baby are doing well. They expect to return home tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

YEAH!!! Congrats to the new Mom and Pop...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow....another girl. Congrats Steve and Yolanda. We gotta work harder on getting girls into this hobby. Then again...we might have an "in" given the Borges's and the Pulley's.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Excellent! Congratulations! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*Congratulations Steve and Yolanda!*

Now you have one of each![/b]

You will need another Pink loco![/b]

Jim & Becky[/b]


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats guys, may they have a long, happy and fullfilling life.
Rod n Jill


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Healthy looking bayb there. 

My youngest just turned 4, born right aroud Thanksgiving too. Unfortuantely, she thinks turkey dinners are normal for birthday parties!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Steve and Yolanda. Jason will has someone else to play trains with.









Delighted to hear that all are doing well.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Steve and Yolanda,
Grace says "Girls are the BEST"

Tommy, Jacque and Grace
Rio Gracie


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mazel Tov!!! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Heartiest congratulations, guys! Even more reason to celebrate Thanksgiving! 
Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo!! Congrats Steve and Yolanda!!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw....


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Steve and Yolanda.
Jim and Susie Carter


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Steve and Yolanda!!!


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

YAHOO!! A very special Thanksgiving for all the Borges tonight! She looks beautiful!

Our love to y'all,


-Gary & Carla-


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Congradulations Steve and Yolanda


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

My youngest just turned 4, born right aroud Thanksgiving too. Unfortuantely, she thinks turkey dinners are normal for birthday parties! 

Both of my kids were born at the end of November. (28th and 30th) If you thought Thanksgiving was hectic before, throw two birthday parties into the mix! Fortunately, neither are yet old enough to have yet developed an affinity for turkey, and I'm rather working hard to convince them that the far more appropriate fare is lobster and shrimp. 

Later, 

K


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yikes! I didnt even know they were expecting! Congradulations!!


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys![/b]
I just wanted to let you know that everyone is doing great![/b]
Isabella is a real blessing, already sleeping 4 hours a night![/b]
Jason was right when he told me his baby wasn't going to cry![/b]
She hardly cries at all![/b]
Thanks for all the well wishes from our MLS family![/b]
Y[/b]


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

Y

You and Steve and Jason have a beautiful baby girl!!! Congrats! I didn't even know you were expecting her until we saw pics from the Ontario show that we couldn't make because of me. Anyway, way to go!!!

We sent you guys an email. I can't find your address. I have a little gift I want to mail to you. Can you get it to us before Isabella outgrows it!

Becky


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a little tardy in finding out about this! WOW! TOO COOL!! This great news Y!


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*We have your address - Becky just didn't see it in my e-mail.*

Jim[/b]


----------

